# Burlington,Hamilton or St.Catharines ontario



## Jen086 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all
Just wondering what urlington, Hamilton and St.Catharines are like to live in, finding jobs, cost of living etc.Would you recommend them or should i avoid them. I just don't know where the best place for my family to move....I'm in the education sector special needs teachers assistant,and my partner is in construction masonary, health and safety in construction, with alot of experience. We have a 3 year old daughter and we do like the outdoors. Any help would be invaluable good or bad.

Thanks alot 
Jen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jen086 said:


> Hi all
> Just wondering what urlington, Hamilton and St.Catharines are like to live in, finding jobs, cost of living etc.Would you recommend them or should i avoid them. I just don't know where the best place for my family to move....I'm in the education sector special needs teachers assistant,and my partner is in construction masonary, health and safety in construction, with alot of experience. We have a 3 year old daughter and we do like the outdoors. Any help would be invaluable good or bad.
> 
> Thanks alot
> Jen


All three cities are reasonably good places to live. What type of visa are you applying for? Cost of living would be average for Canada. I think you would need at least a family income of $70k. Schooling in all three will be good and all three have good family type facilities. Hamilton reflects its former heavy industrial base but some very nice family areas exist.


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

we moved to BUrlington in Feb 2011 with family of 4 kids. It is more expensive than Hamilton, but as Auld Yin alluded to, Hamilton has a different vibe to it, much bussier, and a much bigger feel to the place. I find Burlington has a nice sence of community, a very pretty downtown core on the lake and it is with a decent drive of everything. 

1 hr to Toronto, Niagara Falls, Canada's Wonerland etc.


----------



## jenn_in_ireland (Nov 5, 2010)

I've lived in all 3 and I like Burlington the best. I would say it's the most expensive of the three for housing. I'm not sure about which would have the most opportunity for jobs. We chose Burlington partly bc it had access to Niagara, Hamilton, and Toronto if we needed to change jobs. 

We are near "downtown" Burlington, which has a bit of a village feel to it.

Good luck!

Jenn




Jen086 said:


> Hi all
> Just wondering what urlington, Hamilton and St.Catharines are like to live in, finding jobs, cost of living etc.Would you recommend them or should i avoid them. I just don't know where the best place for my family to move....I'm in the education sector special needs teachers assistant,and my partner is in construction masonary, health and safety in construction, with alot of experience. We have a 3 year old daughter and we do like the outdoors. Any help would be invaluable good or bad.
> 
> Thanks alot
> Jen


----------



## Jen086 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the replys the new list will be out now on 1st july so hopfully after that we can get the ball rolling,, Somewhere with good work opportunities would make our final decision i suppose...we're willing to travel anything up to 1hr for work....lane:


----------

